# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Beebase Varroa Calculator

## snimmo243

Hi
The Beebase varroa calculator requires the user to input some variables such as brood rearing season, giving a choice of: Short 6-7 months, Medium 8-9 months, Long 10 - 11 months, which of these would others think is appropriate for central belt Scotland?

Steven

----------


## Neils

I'd suggest that either short or medium, depending on the year being experienced  :Smile:   I think the winter conditions are the important consideration here. Down south, it's rarely dropped below 9 centigrade so far this winter, certainly for any length of time.

Hence In the balmy southern climes, I'll be using Long this season unless we have a sudden cold snap that lasts a month or two, normally I tend to use the Medium.

----------

